# Which rookie will be the first to get sent down to the D League?



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

I'll go with Simmons or Rondo.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Saer Sene?

big men dont get sent down that often though...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> Saer Sene?
> 
> big men dont get sent down that often though...


I thought about him, but I was thinking that if he isn't on the NBA team that picks him at any point next year, it is probably going to be because they kept him overseas.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Half of the first and second round?


----------

